# Graco HD cordless airless



## paintpro08 (Jun 21, 2008)

Found this video on youtube, new heavy duty cordless sprayer:

http://youtu.be/VaFxC3RiXmw


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

Thing looks cool. Can't wait for Scott's review.


----------



## wills fresh coat (Nov 17, 2011)

save your $.....junk


----------



## mpminter (Mar 21, 2011)

Wow, that thing looks beast:thumbsup:


----------



## Ultimate (Mar 20, 2011)

Beasty indeed!

How much and did I just get a new already outdated one the day before this came out? Wow.


----------



## NEPS.US (Feb 6, 2008)

Now that's my kind of rig. Whats the retail?


----------



## TJ Paint (Jun 18, 2009)

Probably costs twice as much as a 395


----------



## NEPS.US (Feb 6, 2008)

TJ Paint said:


> Probably costs twice as much as a 395


Looks alot nicer than the hunk of plastic HO ones.


----------



## NEPS.US (Feb 6, 2008)

Easy clean up too. That has been my biggest complaint.


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

It is sweet looking, no doubt pricey.


----------



## TJ Paint (Jun 18, 2009)

Def looks nice. 

Looks kinda heavy too.


----------



## wills fresh coat (Nov 17, 2011)

just remember what p.t. barnum said when you go to buy this pos


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

wills fresh coat said:


> just remember what p.t. barnum said when you go to buy this pos


Unless you have tried it I am not going to put much stock in the advice. 

I am assuming you had or have a PS, what type did you buy and what was the problem with it? Did you buy it when it first came out or did you wait awhile?


----------



## wills fresh coat (Nov 17, 2011)

Workaholic said:


> Unless you have tried it I am not going to put much stock in the advice.
> 
> I am assuming you had or have a PS, what type did you buy and what was the problem with it? Did you buy it when it first came out or did you wait awhile?


sorry i cant help you on any advice, i didnt buy it.....i just remember the whole wagner fiasco. btw i didnt buy that pos either.trust me these things are nice and i wish they were reliable but i doubt you will ever be able to spray a non watered down paint through these things on a regular basis, solvents may work for awhile but i think that will wear the seals down eventually. i think graco will keep trying to perfect these but i doubt that will ever happen. i cant for the life of me can believe that all the guys that got burned on the first first ps are thinking of buying the heavy duty ps, graco should let you guys that are having issues with the first gen ps buy the new one at a reduced rate.....i dont think that it should of been put out until it was a more solid sprayer


----------



## prototype66 (Mar 13, 2008)

HS that thing is a monster! Nice.....


----------



## mpminter (Mar 21, 2011)

wills fresh coat said:


> sorry i cant help you on any advice, i didnt buy it.....i just remember the whole wagner fiasco. btw i didnt buy that pos either.trust me these things are nice and i wish they were reliable but i doubt you will ever be able to spray a non watered down paint through these things on a regular basis, solvents may work for awhile but i think that will wear the seals down eventually. i think graco will keep trying to perfect these but i doubt that will ever happen. i cant for the life of me can believe that all the guys that got burned on the first first ps are thinking of buying the heavy duty ps, graco should let you guys that are having issues with the first gen ps buy the new one at a reduced rate.....i dont think that it should of been put out until it was a more solid sprayer


Well, I did buy the PS FF and it has been an excellent machine. I have sprayed SW exterior Duration several times, SW ASE, Cover Stain, Master Hide, Muralo and a few others, all without any thinning whatsoever. The coverage and finish have always been excellent, and the one priming issue I had (sucking air past the o-rings on the inlet valve causing cavitation) was fixed by a couple wraps of teflon tape. It sounds like you're throwing stones with zero first hand knowledge of the product. It's a specialized tool for a specialized purpose, and it does have limitations. Your aren't going to get thousands of gallons out of this thing, but then they tell you that right out of the gate.


----------



## Paint and Hammer (Feb 26, 2008)

They need a "Trade in your PS" rebate program for all the bitter contractors.


----------



## Damon T (Nov 22, 2008)

Paint and Hammer said:


> They need a "Trade in your PS" rebate program for all the bitter contractors.


They totally do! I'm in the process of selling (or trying to) my 1st gen PS. Want something with more control.


----------



## NEPS.US (Feb 6, 2008)

Paint and Hammer said:


> They need a "Trade in your PS" rebate program for all the bitter contractors.


I'd take a used paper clip and a piece of Bazooka for mine.


----------



## right? or right now? (Dec 15, 2011)

NEPS.US said:


> I'd take a used paper clip and a piece of Bazooka for mine.


what is your address, the bazooka has been chewed a little, but the paper clip is new.


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

wills fresh coat said:


> sorry i cant help you on any advice, i didnt buy it.....i just remember the whole wagner fiasco. btw i didnt buy that pos either.trust me these things are nice and i wish they were reliable but i doubt you will ever be able to spray a non watered down paint through these things on a regular basis, solvents may work for awhile but i think that will wear the seals down eventually. i think graco will keep trying to perfect these but i doubt that will ever happen. i cant for the life of me can believe that all the guys that got burned on the first first ps are thinking of buying the heavy duty ps, graco should let you guys that are having issues with the first gen ps buy the new one at a reduced rate.....i dont think that it should of been put out until it was a more solid sprayer


Thanks for your reply, they are far from the Wagner, even the Titan which is a glorified wagner is still better than the wagners. 

So I get why you hate the wagner but bashing the Graco without use does not seem that fair. I run unthinned exterior Aura, Duration and MH Timeless through mine without problem so far. I have the fine finish model. 


NEPS.US said:


> I'd take a used paper clip and a piece of Bazooka for mine.


It is worth the batteries to someone.


----------



## stevesonsiteservices (Jan 24, 2012)

At first I was like that thing has got to be a piece of ****. But then after I saw the video I would sure like to try it. I bet its great for small jobs!


----------



## wills fresh coat (Nov 17, 2011)

Workaholic said:


> Thanks for your reply, they are far from the Wagner, even the Titan which is a glorified wagner is still better than the wagners.
> 
> So I get why you hate the wagner but bashing the Graco without use does not seem that fair. I run unthinned exterior Aura, Duration and MH Timeless through mine without problem so far. I have the fine finish model.
> 
> It is worth the batteries to someone.


there may be a few success stories,but i think for the price of these you can just go buy a 440 titan put a 10'-25' of hose on it and you can spray anything. You wont have to be so meticulous about cleaning it either


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

wills fresh coat said:


> there may be a few success stories,but i think for the price of these you can just go buy a 440 titan put a 10'-25' of hose on it and you can spray anything. You wont have to be so meticulous about cleaning it either


Thats a good point Will. I was talking with Research Hound about that...about how you can take a 440 or 390 and run them hard, and pretty much flush a gallon of water through them and blow out the tip every single time and they come back ready to go. The ProShot is higher maintenance that way. Or at least, a different kind of maintenance, more like hvlp breakdown and cleanup.


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

wills fresh coat said:


> there may be a few success stories,but i think for the price of these you can just go buy a 440 titan put a 10'-25' of hose on it and you can spray anything. You wont have to be so meticulous about cleaning it either


This is true but I already have spray rigs and the PS will not replace a airless, just another tool. It is a small price to calculate into your quarterly or annually overhead to cover the costs.


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

Workaholic said:


> This is true but I already have spray rigs and the PS will not replace a airless, just another tool. It is a small price to calculate into your quarterly or annually overhead to cover the costs.


I think the tool got so hyped as a revolutionary technology that it created expectations that made guys think it could replace a bunch of other sprayers. 

Its a convenience tool. I have spent hours on the phone in the past 2+ years with Graco engineers and marketing people, and they will say the same...its intended to be a convenience tool.


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

vermontpainter said:


> I think the tool got so hyped as a revolutionary technology that it created expectations that made guys think it could replace a bunch of other sprayers.
> 
> Its a convenience tool. I have spent hours on the phone in the past 2+ years with Graco engineers and marketing people, and they will say the same...its intended to be a convenience tool.


I think so too. With all the hype it gained I heard stories of people buying them for their first sprayer and I would never recommend spraying a NC job a quart at a time but some thought it was a miracle tool and were probably grounded to reality after a short time. Just another option to use to be more productive.


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

Workaholic said:


> I think so too. With all the hype it gained I heard stories of people buying them for their first sprayer and I would never recommend spraying a NC job a quart at a time but some thought it was a miracle tool and were probably grounded to reality after a short time. Just another option to use to be more productive.


Yah, that is a bit of a marketing malfunction. Manufacturers seem to make that mistake in launching new products alot. They don't clearly identify to the consumer (contractor) what the intended use of the product is, or where it fits in as a line in the overall picture. Paint manufacturers right now are confusing the heck out of people that way.


----------



## TJ Paint (Jun 18, 2009)

I think only a complete idiot would look at a proshot and think they could use it as a fulltime spray rig.


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

TJ Paint said:


> I think only a complete idiot would look at a proshot and think they could use it as a fulltime spray rig.


As with the general population, there may be some of that demographic among paint contractors.


----------



## TJ Paint (Jun 18, 2009)

vermontpainter said:


> As with the general population, there may be some of that demographic among paint contractors.


You might be on to something..


----------



## wills fresh coat (Nov 17, 2011)

TJ Paint said:


> I think only a complete idiot would look at a proshot and think they could use it as a fulltime spray rig.


i agree, thats why i see this thing as a diy tool and thats all...it wil never take up space in my work trucks


----------



## wills fresh coat (Nov 17, 2011)

TJ Paint said:


> I think only a complete idiot would look at a proshot and think they could use it as a fulltime spray rig.


or even a part time


----------



## TJ Paint (Jun 18, 2009)

wills fresh coat said:


> or even a part time


lol. I imagine in my mind that you walk around and cuss out the ps. Just random cussing at how bad the PS is. You'll like stop walking, stand in place, pause, and shake your head. " Proshot". Then you continue onto your destination, walking, all annoyed.


----------



## wills fresh coat (Nov 17, 2011)

TJ Paint said:


> lol. I imagine in my mind that you walk around and cuss out the ps. Just random cussing at how bad the PS is. You'll like stop walking, stand in place, pause, and shake your head. " Proshot". Then you continue onto your destination, walking, all annoyed.


its not really that bad tj,but when i read these threads about it,it gets my blood boiling a bit. Believe me ive wasted alot of $ money in my earlier days on a bunch of "gimmicky" toys that i thought were gunna make me faster and better but 90 percent of the time it just dont happen. I just see this as falling in that 90 percent. If they make this worth the cost and reliable as it should be i would buy on in a sec.They may get it on of these days,only time and your $ will tell and when the reviews become more positive then negative i may jump on one.


----------



## paintpro08 (Jun 21, 2008)

I think there are also not a lot of people that buy a cordless vacuum cleaner for cleaning their entire home :jester:


----------



## SWGuy (Jun 26, 2009)

I am guessing retail will be around the $2400 mark. Expensive, but really nice. I think the main focus will be industrial guys.


----------



## Cockney Geezer (Apr 30, 2010)

Hello fellas..

We have that product in the UK its known as the Easymax...the water based version comes in between 800-900 of your lovely greenbacks...the water/oil version is around the 1200 mark!

I used one at a decorating fair about a year ago, I found it really heavy, although fairly well balanced in the hand...the guys from Graco demonstrating it said that its fine for touch up work but wouldn't recommend doing large areas with it...(how much does a 4 inch roller cost in comparison?????

Whatthe advertising fails to tell you is you have to replace some of the parts after a certain amount of hours and virtually rebuild the thing later on in its life cycle

My view...an expensive gimmick, I have yet to see anyone here owning one.


----------



## DeanV (Apr 18, 2007)

The easymax looks just like our proshots. The one in the video does not look the the easymax's google found for me.


----------



## mr.fixit (Aug 16, 2009)

These units come in two models. The Truecoat which cannot be rebuilt and the Proshot which can be rebuilt only once. both units have a life of about 30 gallons and are intended to be a touch up unit. If used for touchups it can be a very good tool. If you intend to use it to paint a room or rooms you will be disappointed. The rebuild kit for the Proshot is only available at Sherwin Williams and cannot be purchased at your average Graco service center. I am a Graco service center and a Sherwin Williams approved vendor and I have to call Graco and get permission to purchase the rebuild kits.


----------



## Cockney Geezer (Apr 30, 2010)

How common are the tools with your guys out there?...the price here in 'rip off Britain' seems to be the biggest stumbling block at the moment..

We are still a long way behind you guys on the spraying front...some contractors use the on large house building sites, they are not used outside very often due to the over spray...and again price is a factor..the 495 comes in at a wopping $3000 over here...


----------

